# I wish I were a great trainer



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> . But I don't know about that...I don't know that the world needs any more naughty puppies! :


OH yes we do...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, great lesson! Sounds like a really good teacher. Trust me I bet you're great at diagnosing problems when it's someone else heeling around the ring. Lot harder to analyze yourself


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think you would be that great trainer if you had the experience (i.e. students to practice on). You already sound like a good one.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great session  And I have some really great trainers that catch all kinds of things - but as Anney said, analyzing where you are at is a different story than having someone else watching you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A great trainer can make all the difference in the world, but remember, she's training YOU, not Flip. 
I've had that experience with Tito, I thought I really knew my dog, but once we started working with our field trainer, I realized there were a LOT of things about him I didn't know.
One of the things that Dan tells me repeatedly....dogs often use "confusion" to get out of doing something. His favorite expression...."look in their eyes and you will see what's really going on".


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

My dog training instructor has 2 OTCHs under her belt with 2 on the way in obedience. She is teaching for the first time and doesn't always have the answer to a certain problem. She is so nice to admit it but has gone out of her way to ask friends around the country with possible solutions. It must take alot of experience and problem solving with many different dogs to get to the point of being able to look at a problem and know what to do to solve it. Don't neuter Flip! You may regret it later when he gets that 200 in a show and wins HITs. My instructor talked me out of it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are gifted trainer! I have come across trainers that run the spectrum in dog events. Some I have met have no formal training, would not know the meaning of operant conditioning, but can simply read dogs... Others have read every book out there but still cannot apply that knowledge.. Then of course everywhere in between. 

One thing all GREAT trainers have in common is experience. That have seen so many behaviors in so many dogs, what works and what doesn't... It's the reason we all take classes! I am sure that with that kind of experience you would be great!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Update on Directed Jumping: 

As of this morning jumps are full distance apart, both of us are in center, and the only extra body language I'm giving is looking at the jump I want him to take. Yay!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!!! That's huge!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> YAY!!! That's huge!!


I'm really excited because it was the last of the really "big pieces" of the puzzle left to teach. Now it's down to the smaller details.


----------

